# Armature



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been troubleshooting an AF 21160 off and on for awhile. It moves slowly and draws so much current that the tender wheels will spark. I think now that it has the wrong armature because all my ohm meter readings seem to be in spec. (armature, field) It has a "Pre Pull Mor" armature and I think it should have a "Pull Mor" armature. There is no light or smoke unit in this locomotive. I have gone from site to site and I cannot find what armature it takes. I am hoping it is the wrong armature to boost my troubleshooting skills. I know some one here has the answer.

Thanks

Fred in Massachusetts waiting for the blizzard


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> I have been troubleshooting an AF 21160 off and on for awhile. It moves slowly and draws so much current that the tender wheels will spark. I think now that it has the wrong armature because all my ohm meter readings seem to be in spec. (armature, field) It has a "Pre Pull Mor" armature and I think it should have a "Pull Mor" armature. There is no light or smoke unit in this locomotive. I have gone from site to site and I cannot find what armature it takes. I am hoping it is the wrong armature to boost my troubleshooting skills. I know some one here has the answer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Fred in Massachusetts waiting for the blizzard


Hi Fred.. The armature should be the same as a 307, 303, etc. According to my books, it should be a XA 11077, the same for a 307 and 21160. You must have the correct brush bracket assembly though. Part # is XA 9565-A. You should have a pul-mor armature.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks, Flyernut....it's the wrong armature that I have. That explains it. I'll have to find the correct one.

Fred


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I may be losing it here because of all the snow. I actually have a "Pull Mor" armature in this locomotive that seems to check out with an ohm meter. I think I need a pre "Pull Mor" armature as the gaps are close on the windings I have in it, I think I need the one with the wider gaps?? Flyernut gave me a part number that looks like it's for both versions of the armature. I think I have a case of cabin fever or a senior moment. Thanks for understanding.

Fred


----------

